# Tabelle automatisch scrollen, bei Eingaben im UserForm



## Joerg66 (12. April 2012)

Hallo,
folgendes Problem: 
Ich habe als Eingabemaske eine UserForm erstellt, die die Eingaben untereinander in eine Tabelle schreibt, die dahinter liegt, aber nicht verdeckt ist.
Wenn die Werte unten den sichtbaren Bereich verlassen, soll die Tabelle nach jeder Eingabe um eine Zeile nach oben gescrollt werden.
Das versuchte ich mit folgendem code. Die Prüfung funktioniert, aber das "Then" erzeugt einen Fehler.


```
If Sheets("Eingaben").Range("A65535").End(xlUp).Row > 30 Then
        Sheets("Eingaben").ScrollRow = Sheets("Eingaben").Range("A65535").End(xlUp).Row - 2
    End If
```

Kann mir jemand einen Tip geben, woran das liegt?
Vielen Dank, und Gruß Jörg


----------

